#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Well logging

## proft

PLEASE DOES ANYBODY HAVE THIS BOOK:
Zaki Bassiouni: Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs SPE Textbook Series Vol. 4, 1994
I'LL BE VERY HAPPY TO DOWNLOAD IT. I NEED IT URGENTLY.


THANKS FOR YOUR USUAL SUPPORTSee More: Well logging

----------


## vahid6105

I have not this book but have some books about well logging. do you want others?

----------


## proft

yes, any book is ok.

----------


## bilkane

Please help me. I need this book: Well Logging for Earth Scientists.

----------


## proft

hi bikane! dont have that book but u can check **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Well Logging and Formation Evaluation (Gulf Drilling Guides)
by Toby Darling 



    *   Publisher:    Gulf Professional Publishing
    * Number Of Pages:   336
    * Publication Date:   2005-02-23
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0750678836
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780750678834
    * Binding:   Hardcover



Product Description:

This hand guide in the Gulf Drilling Guides series offers practical techniques that are valuable to petrophysicists and engineers in their day-to-day jobs. Based on the author's many years of experience working in oil companies around the world, this guide is a comprehensive collection of techniques and rules of thumb that work.

The primary functions of the drilling or petroleum engineer are to ensure that the right operational decisions are made during the course of drilling and testing a well, from data gathering, completion and testing, and thereafter to provide the necessary parameters to enable an accurate static and dynamic model of the reservoir to be constructed. This guide supplies these, and many other, answers to their everyday problems.

There are chapters on NMR logging, core analysis, sampling, and interpretation of the data to give the engineer a full picture of the formation. There is no other single guide like this, covering all aspects of well logging and formation evaluation, completely updated with the latest techniques and applications.

&#194; A valuable reference dedicated solely to well logging and formation evaluation.
&#194; Comprehensive coverage of the latest technologies and practices, including, troubleshooting for stuck pipe, operational decisions, and logging contracts.
&#194; Packed with money-saving and time saving strategies for the engineer working in the field.

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gepachir

Thanks nwingwon

----------


## bilkane

Thanks for your replies, but I checked **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] before posting.
I found this book on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], but I cannot download it.

----------


## bkhene

I also need this book. Please share it.

----------


## proft

PLEASE DOES ANYBODY HAVE THIS BOOK:
Zaki Bassiouni: Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs SPE Textbook Series Vol. 4, 1994
I'LL BE VERY HAPPY TO DOWNLOAD IT. I NEED IT URGENTLY.
THANKS FOR YOUR USUAL SUPPORT

----------


## caubengo

this book is interesting, can you share it again, i can not download it. thanks

----------


## eisa nassar

Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs :   Zaki Bassiouni

The Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bilkane

> "W. L. for E.S." will be postet tomorrow



Thanks, but we are still waiting for your post.

See More: Well logging

----------


## ravi5678

> Theory, Measurement, and Interpretation of Well Logs :   Zaki Bassiouni
> 
> The Link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear

The link has been expired, can u upload it back again.
If u can upload it at megaupload.com, it would be much easier to me.

Regards

Ravi

----------


## ravi5678

> Sorry for a delay. As proposed book W.L. for E.S.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank You Dear

Great Job

----------


## bilkane

Many thanks.

----------


## sarapkan

reaching to megaupload is blocked by the court here. could you upload it to rapidshare too please?

emc

----------


## bilkane

Here is the 2nd edition of Well logging for Earth Scientists published in 2007 and reprinted in 2008 (not OCR).
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy!

----------


## gepachir

> Sorry for a delay. As proposed book W.L. for E.S.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you. Any body have well log analysis softaware like Jlog petrophysic or Geoscience GS v5.1. Appreiciate if you can share it here please.

----------


## Brume

eisa nassar please re-upload the book because its download limit has been reached already.

Thanks for your support...

----------


## eisa nassar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dr_ah70

Dear all

If anyone know about (mineral identification from well logs), please let me know I want yo know the tools and steps for that study.

my e-mail: mfarouk64@gmail.com

thanks for cooperation .... Salam

----------


## ashashash

Dear eisa nassar,
please upload this book again i can't download it
it has been removed from RS link

i shall be thanks for this pain

----------


## rizzu_lov

do any one have any book on borehole imaging techniques

----------


## geologist_wael

Try this complete course


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Well logging

----------


## olevin

Yes I have IP4
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## olevin

Yes I have IP4, Petre2010, techlog, drilling office... all latest version
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## Aung Kyaw Htoo

Dear My Brothers and Sisters,

I am using Techlog 2008 full set and I am right now received Techlog 2011 version but License file or ----- (-----) can I request to you please.

----------


## DINESHMUKATI

I have this book. have you got it? otherwise i can give you

----------


## interactive

> Try this complete course
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi geologist_wael,

Thank you very much for share books!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

